# Whats ur favorite song of all time?



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

What is your favorite song of all time ?!


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a tie between:
Iris- goo goo dolls
Crawling-Linkin Park


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a tough question, there are many songs to list. Some of them are Metallica-The Unforgiven, Alice in chains-Man in the box, The Stooges-Search and destroy...


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

my favorite song of all time is "One More Time" by Daft Punk its classic! 
:banana


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yellow by Coldplay or True Colours by Cyndi Layper


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

oh i like Yellow too  its a classic one too ! :hyper


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

no rain by blindmelon

describes me to a T


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got too many favorite songs...
I'll think of the best and post it later.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have too many.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

aww god, hard one. Either Wonderwall by Oasis, Come to Me by 65daysofstatic or Me and You by Nero.


----------



## TheAdventure (Oct 28, 2011)

The Flight Of Apollo by Angels & Airwaves - it's so powerful, I never tire of it.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

too many to list D:


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Eiffel 65 - Blue


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Black by Pearl Jam and Long Time Running/Locked in the Trunk of a Car by The Tragically Hip are all in a three-way tie for my favourite song of all time.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

My favorite song keep changing  Right now, it's Sex And Candy by Marcy Playground


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

tohellandback said:


> Eiffel 65 - Blue


awww my days. Favourite nostalgia song. :b


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's Stay Together by Al Green. But I have a ton of other favorites.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

xTKsaucex said:


> aww god, hard one. Either *Wonderwall by Oasis*, Come to Me by 65daysofstatic or Me and You by Nero.


Yeah I like that song too.

I couldn't possibly pick a favorite song. Too many flavors.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This is just one of my many favorite songs.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I really don't got a top top favorite song. but if i were to pick a list of the top 3 this would be up there


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> Yellow by Coldplay or True Colours by Cyndi Layper





DAM71392 said:


> oh i like Yellow too  its a classic one too ! :hyper


Good call on 'Yellow' :yes

I dunno... perhaps Soul Meets Body by DCFC.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I've never heard a song that I love as much as this one.

I refrain myself from listening to it too often, so I don't get sick of it.

Oh, man.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

cool


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have so many, but I will listen to the following no matter what my mood:

Free Fallin' - Tom Petty or John Mayer
I Alone - Live
Hang - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I have multiple.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have so many but I'd have to say the song by Dead Confederate called Shocked To Realize. I listened to that song like over 130 times in the past 4 months. lol And I'd have to say my other favorite is No Brakes by The Bravery. It's so hard to decide. There are so many good songs out there.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Digital Bath - Deftones

Simultaneously dreamy, malevolent, and bizarre. Engages me in a smooth, introspective theme, then counters with a visceral viciousness. Sends a chill down my spine, then explodes with primal intensity. A masterfully dynamic song that holds my personal #1 spot now and forever.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I dunno. Probably Underwhelmed by Sloan. Because I relate to it always.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think mine is "Almost Home", by Craig Morgan.

Im a country guy


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Tough to say,it changes so much but at this point in time I'll go with 1979 by the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

WAVING FLAG – the FIFA world cup song!!!!!!!!!:clap


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

:boogie ahh the memories


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Since you said "Favorite song of All Time"... I have to say, Donna Fargo, "The Happiest Girl in the Whole USA". I know this song is little corny to most of you, but its been my favorite song since I was a little girl, and that's a long time ago...although, it doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

And....


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

cant pick one, cross btwn bush -glycerine, bjork -hyperballad, kings of leon -cold desert/the face/trani


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Green Day - Good Riddance (Time of Your Life)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, I almost forgot about this thread. I have another favorite song to add to the list. It's been one of my favorites for awhile now. I still can't get tired of it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

It's My Life by Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think I can narrow it down. I have hundreds of all time faves.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably tupac and the used. Pretty opposite but they both so good.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just climbed out of a cottonwood tree
I was runnin' from some honey bees
Drip dryin' in the summer breeze
After jumpin' into Calico creek
I was walkin' down an old dirt road
Past a field of hay that had just been mowed
Man I wish you'd just left me alone
I was almost home.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, it's tough trying to pick just one, so I'll pick a few, ha. And probably change them a few days later, lol.

Hard: Hands Off by Nonpoint






Soft: Snow by Red Hot Chili Peppers






Trashy: My Medicine by The Pretty Reckless






Classy: Old Man by Castles in Spain (a cover of the Neil Young song)






Dancey: Girlfriend is Better by Talking Heads


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Beyonce halo.. don't judge me xD


----------



## garell10 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## garell10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like so many songs, but all time favorite's would have a message so :
elvis - if I can dream
or, in the ghetto.....i'll say the first...


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

This song always heavily boosts my confidence:




Tool - Lateralus

Seriously, listen to the song first without watching the video, and the next time watch the video.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

garell10 said:


> Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles


I love love love this song!

I have more than one, but for now this is just one:


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Every time I hear this song, I'm a kid again riding down the back roads with my hero (dad) while he sings.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------

